# Comittment pics



## Mack (Mar 31, 2004)

my two friends made a pact and sealed it with fire. There moving to BC after high school to live the life. They branded themselves "B.C" on their arm.so they will never forget about the pack. Heres a gruesome pic. Man there stupid..Im next!!!


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

What surprises me is you didnt tell us with what you guys branded youselves with.....


----------



## Mack (Mar 31, 2004)

They took coat hanger and bent them to letter shape then the drank then they heated it up with lighters and then ther pushed the hot ass metal into each others arm with a satasfactory steamy burn.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Mack said:


> my two friends made a pact and sealed it with fire. There moving to BC after high school to live the life. They branded themselves "B.C" on their arm.so they will never forget about the pack. Heres a gruesome pic. Man there stupid..Im next!!!


man, thats dedication!!, cant say that I would do it, not that Im a wuss, I just dont have that good of friends.


----------



## Mack (Mar 31, 2004)

ya, thats funny, it was a team effort..go to a strip club, good friends always chill around them hoe houses.


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

i only have 1 question. HOW WASTED WERE YOU!?!


----------



## Mack (Mar 31, 2004)

Well..the night before we got toasted with a german kid and tried with lighters. The next day we planed it and made the letters when we were sober..Then we drank only one bottle of wine..so we were only a bit buzzed...it hurt.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

They forgot to brand the other arm "dumb ass".

I'm sure everyone in BC will think that's cool.


----------



## ~TN~ (Jul 30, 2004)

hell yeah BC kicks ass! knocks my headaches OUT like a light!


----------



## MulletsRuleAndSoDoI (Aug 19, 2004)

Yeah, I'm sure they won't regret that when they grow up.........


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MulletsRuleAndSoDoI said:


> Yeah, I'm sure they won't regret that when they grow up.........


Chicks dig scars


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

w t f
how old are these two idiots.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

that's pretty funny. what will they think of that when they are like 80 yo?


----------



## mr. bojangles (Jan 26, 2004)

hey where can i get mine, you guys are really cool.......


















seriously tell me you were on acid at the time.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

looks like the one on the left got it bunt a bit longer...maybe he was passed out when it happened


----------



## FatTireMike (Jan 24, 2004)

*Ride Okinawa!*

Hey Mr Bojangles. I lived in Okinawa for a couple of years. Just wondering if you found the Free-ride park out there. I built it with some crazy guy named Randy. Hopefully the typhoons didn't take it out or anything. There's something called the "zoomie" which is a pretty tall ladder ride. Some drops and a couple of teeter-totters. There are some cool trails too out there.


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

I bet these kids get in a fight and arent friends in a year 
good luck i guess...


----------



## Mack (Mar 31, 2004)

screw that! we've been friends before we could whip our asses by ourselves. we've seen the "highs" and the low and nothing stops us from doin stupid **** like this -just as an example. budz4life man!


----------



## brewdog (Jan 6, 2004)

*Someone's been watching too much Jackass*

That is almost too sad for words...

On a happier note, I would like to point out that were smart enough to put it on the inside of their arms.


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

stupidist thing I've ever ****ing seen.

Why didnt you go with tattoos? at least it wouldnt have looked so damn ghetto

good luck in the trailor park, maybe you can huck off camaros


----------



## mr. bojangles (Jan 26, 2004)

FatTireMike said:


> Hey Mr Bojangles. I lived in Okinawa for a couple of years. Just wondering if you found the Free-ride park out there. I built it with some crazy guy named Randy. Hopefully the typhoons didn't take it out or anything. There's something called the "zoomie" which is a pretty tall ladder ride. Some drops and a couple of teeter-totters. There are some cool trails too out there.


I deffently found it and thank you for leaving us a starting point to build from, not much open land here.


----------



## Mack (Mar 31, 2004)

hey ,,im the guy on the left,,were both 17 and were getting mixed responces. WHo cares if it looks dum or not its what it represents. And when were 80 we can tell are grandchildren that a group of wild aliens atacked us and they branded us. It hurt like hell but i highly sugest it.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

Mack said:


> screw that! we've been friends before we could whip our asses by ourselves. we've seen the "highs" and the low and nothing stops us from doin stupid **** like this -just as an example. budz4life man!


I know.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Mack said:


> It hurt like hell but i highly sugest it.


I highly suggest a frontal labotomy.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

...i got no comment for that one...cept that was pretty dumb


----------



## flatulentfox (Aug 27, 2004)

*they're*

There moving to BC after high school to live the life.


----------



## FatTireMike (Jan 24, 2004)

mr. bojangles said:


> I deffently found it and thank you for leaving us a starting point to build from, not much open land here.


Did you ever meet Randy? He has a Bullit and Junior T. Did you build anything else? I'm from Los Angeles too. Send me a message when you get back and I'll show you the sweetest park in SoCal. I'll have to hook up a fellow "Rock Rider". Enjoy Oki, it's a sweet island. Before you leave, if you have not already, check out Hedo Point when there is a really low tide. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

SHIVERMETIMBERS said:


> Chicks dig scars


yeh but not the hole where your eye used to be...

*(NO FEAR)*


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

Holy crap you guys are cool. 

"lets brand BC on our inner arms to show our dedication to moving there after highschool!"

"Yeah, then we can have rough sex! I got a new tub of KY."

"Werd, but you gotta promise to cuddle this time when we are done"

"fine, but you know I don't like spooning."

"hold me"

My god...I hope you NEVER procreate.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

ThoughtfulPirate said:


> My god...I hope you NEVER procreate.


Don't think we need worry too much about that.

Can you guys sell your bikes, gear, t-shirts, etc??? I think I speak for the group when I say that we'd rather not be lumped in with you.

Also, that's some sick ****ing commitment. If you need matching brands just to move somewhere, what's gonna happen when (god forbid) one of you gets married? Cut off a finger or something?


----------



## konarider (Dec 24, 2003)

Can we mark this thread so at the end of the year it will be nominated as one of the dumbest threads of the year?


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

you guys gonna go to college? Or do you just plan on biking every day and not getting a job there?
Good luck i guess, I just see that as doubtful to happen.


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

Mack said:


> screw that! we've been friends before we could whip our asses by ourselves. we've seen the "highs" and the low and nothing stops us from doin stupid **** like this -just as an example. budz4life man!


you're 17, you don't even know what life is yet


----------



## AZRider (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow. Sounds like somebody woke up and ate a big bowl of stupid this morning.

I too agree, what the hell were you thinking when you decided to brand your self? I mean dam, atleast get a tattoo, you'd have the option of taking it off when you realized how stupid of a move that was..

Anyhoo, dedication? Hell yes. Smart? Hell no.


----------



## Slack (Dec 30, 2003)

eman said:


> you guys gonna go to college? Or do you just plan on biking every day and not getting a job there?
> Good luck i guess, I just see that as doubtful to happen.


No problem, they can just steal bikes for a living.


----------



## dhchick (Aug 1, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]They forgot to brand the other arm "dumb ass".
> 
> I'm sure everyone in BC will think that's cool.


Sorry I live in BC and all I can say is Damn Fools they are thats for sure! Really if you think thats dedication you have a lot to learn... Move out of momma's house first, get a real job or an education and then maybe you will have an idea of what dedication is.
I think its kinda funny though that you would brand yourself for life but not take the time to make sure it actually looks good or means something... good luck though I moved out here 4 years ago and absolutley love it!!


----------



## ---Matt--- (Jan 13, 2004)

Hmmm... not my kinda deal, but... WHATEVER FLOATS YOUR BOAT!

*---Matt---*


----------



## mr. bojangles (Jan 26, 2004)

FatTireMike said:


> Did you ever meet Randy? He has a Bullit and Junior T. Did you build anything else? I'm from Los Angeles too. Send me a message when you get back and I'll show you the sweetest park in SoCal. I'll have to hook up a fellow "Rock Rider". Enjoy Oki, it's a sweet island. Before you leave, if you have not already, check out Hedo Point when there is a really low tide. You'll see what I mean.


He just left right? I might have meet him, not a whole lot of riders here right now. I've been spending most of my time at the ride hot bike park here on my p1 and lately havent made it out to paintball. I'll be in orange county in november and will have to take you up on your offer. Okinaawa is great though, Orion Beer Fest was last weekend, good times were had by all. As far as Hedo point goes, ohh yeah great spot.


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

LOL - could be the stupidest thing I've ever seen. 

btw: better tell your buddies to hit the weights


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

*THAT IS THE COOLEST THING EVER*

If only I were kidding. Good luck man. Wait till you tell your girlfriend the story, or your kids.


----------



## Sir Loin (Jun 18, 2004)

Mack said:


> my two friends made a pact and sealed it with fire. There moving to BC after high school to live the life. They branded themselves "B.C" on their arm.so they will never forget about the pack. Heres a gruesome pic. Man there stupid..Im next!!!


=================================================


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

what gets me, is neither of them has probably ever been to BC. Dont you think you should try "the life" whatever that is... before you go branding yourself for it?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Who cares. To each their own. I agree though, tattoos would have been cooler!


----------



## macrider (Jan 30, 2004)

Mack said:


> hey ,,im the guy on the left,,were both 17 and were getting mixed responces. WHo cares if it looks dum or not its what it represents. And when were 80 we can tell are grandchildren that a group of wild aliens atacked us and they branded us. It hurt like hell but i highly sugest it.


I'm curious, are either of you two utes Canadian?

'cause I don't think emigrating to Canada is the easiest thing in the world to do...although I'm sure when they see your brands they'll invite you to stay...


----------



## Curiouscaptian01 (Jan 19, 2004)

sweet matching brands, omg you will be so cool


----------



## Mack (Mar 31, 2004)

screw im imagrants man,,were from ontario, its alright riding, but i wanna try the real stuff, were driving up to bc when we can. Were taking my grand prix and probally a small trailer for the bikes,any sugestions for acomodations.?


----------



## gigamanx (Feb 26, 2004)

Umm...my vote will go in the "that was retarded" bucket. When I was 18, my best friend from 3rd grade ditched me for a girl (cause she thought I was cuter). The 5 years after that saw me get married, move to america, go to college, and get a corporate job. So...good luck with your "plans" and remember, WestCoastHucker couldn't get through the border, so how do you know you'll even get to B.C.?

One of your friends?


----------



## gofarther (Mar 2, 2004)

B.C. = *B* efore *C* ognitive engagement 

Look it up champ...


----------



## Neems (Feb 10, 2004)

*pull the stick out*

Jesus what a bunch of crusty bastards you all are. Im 36, make a good living and I ride freeride I see nothing wrong with what they did.. would I do it?? no. I have tatoos, find it to be more artistic. If they want to brand themselves as a sign, great when they are 80, they will be able to tell their grand children about it... and all the adventures that went along with it...


----------



## marsb (Jun 6, 2004)

I was thinking "*B* utt *C* ousins"...


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

gigamanx said:


> WestCoastHucker couldn't get through the border, so how do you know you'll even get to B.C.?


Branding yourself is illegal in Canada. They'll be turned away.


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

thesacrifice said:


> stupidist thing I've ever ****ing seen.
> 
> Why didnt you go with tattoos? at least it wouldnt have looked so damn ghetto
> 
> good luck in the trailor park, maybe you can huck off camaros


or amybe some big rv's. I can see the headlines "Trailer Park riding being taken to new hights" thats certanly is commitment but i agree with thesacrifice,tattos would have looked better but whatever.


----------



## Mack (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thank You*

Finally. Someone who doesnt cut us up for something they really dont nor cant understand. Do guys have nothing better to do then sit at a computer and think of stuff to say to a bunch of idiot kids. Well whatever, to each there own. Get off your ass and go riding, when we posted this i thought we would get some replys about what the "life" is like or maybe some sugestions on how otheres survived a summer out there with no house. But instead you guys cut us up for making a goal that will be an ultimate adventure. I think the trip will be worth it and hopefully i come out of there with more bike related scars then other scars. I have a dislocated vertabrai now and cant ride for another month and a bit so i find it kinda interesting reading what you guys all say about are "comitment', its acually kinda funny. Maybe B.C isnt as worth it as i thought,,so some one pelase give me a heads up, and send some pics if your from b.c.
Thank you.


----------



## Mack (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thank You*

Finally. Someone who doesnt cut us up for something they really dont or cant understand. Do you guys have nothing better to do then sit at a computer and think of stuff to say to a bunch of idiot kids. Well whatever, to each there own. Get off your ass and go riding, when we posted this i thought we would get some replys about what the "life" is like or maybe some sugestions on how otheres survived a summer out there with no house, food and little money. But instead you guys cut us up for making a goal that will be an ultimate adventure. I think the trip will be worth it and hopefully i come out of there with more bike related scars then other scars. I have a dislocated vertabrai now and cant ride for another month and a bit so i find it kinda interesting reading what you guys all say about are "comitment', its acually kinda funny. Maybe B.C isnt as worth it as i thought,,so some one pelase give me a heads up, and send some pics if your from b.c.
Thank you. 
by the way, my plan is to drive up in my 92 grand prix and maybe find someones basement to rent. Get jobs as soon as we are up there, and ride as much as we can, meet some people..whatever, have fun..You people dont seem like too much fun. Live a little.


----------



## ajw8899 (Jan 28, 2004)

Some guy in my HS did this senior year except he made the letters when he was drunk. He did it in a mirror, so the word "chode" was burned completely backwards on his leg. Guess that makes him lucky.


----------



## Sumo-class Rider (Apr 26, 2004)

*I just turned 49 and I wish...*

And I wish I had burned "Never get married" on my johnson.


----------



## mtb_jeremy (Jul 22, 2004)

Branding on the inside of an arm seems like not quite commiting to me. They are basically hidden as you go about your day. Sort of like they thought about regretting it someday and wanted to make sure it wasn't so obvious. I figure true commitment is doing somewhere on the skin where people will see it everyday.


----------



## Mack (Mar 31, 2004)

You guys cut us up enough for putting where we did, just say we put it on our for arm then we get cut up even more. whatever and who wants to have a big burn where everyone can pick at it and say,,"ohh,,what is that?" stil havnt got any back up to whether or not its worth it to move to B.C.
plus for everyone that thinks were not gona get in...whats to get in, we live in canada its a simple drive, no border or nuthin.


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

*[email protected]!*

You guys have just caught a shlt load of flak for that. I for one think it was kinda stupid, but hey, dude i also think it was kinda cool. Just don't decide to do that on your balls or something. Or if you do, don't give us pics


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

*So did you move to BC?*

Lets hear an update.

What do your arms look like now?

Rock on bros.:cornut:


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

holy dead-thread resurrections !!!

 :nono:


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Well it was to ask a question so who cares...


----------



## chronicj82 (Jul 20, 2006)

*update*

Yea I totaly wanna hear an update, did they make it to B.C. and get to live the life? Did they stay friends or did a girl come between them? Are they still there and loving it, and we are all the dumb asses for questioning there dedication and rationality? Just curious.


----------



## mtnbiker0755 (Oct 20, 2004)

not gonna bash anyone here but i would take the "stupidity" as many posts have called it and put it into a huck or jump. or i wuda gotten la1d lol....


----------



## rafg (Apr 29, 2006)

Arms are probably healed up already, that wasnt a good branding job


----------



## YetiCruz (Aug 8, 2006)

Should have done the tattoos. Branding was over and always retarted at least 15yrs ago. Get with it! 
Your grandchildren will know Grandpa was a disfunctional retard at best.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I just started freeriding, however, I have been a BMXer for more years than I cant count, I'm getting this tattoo'd on the small of my back. Its the Standard Bykes Rising Pheonix...I love Standard, they make the best BMX bikes ever made, period! Thats dedication!










EXAMPLE:


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

Pact.


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

jeffgothro said:


> I just started freeriding, however, I have been a BMXer for more years than I cant count,* I'm getting this tattoo'd on the small of my back. *Its the Standard Bykes Rising Pheonix...I love Standard, they make the best BMX bikes ever made, period! Thats dedication!


You're getting a tramp stamp?


----------



## Intenserider2 (Jan 12, 2006)

jeffgothro said:


> I just started freeriding, however, I have been a BMXer for more years than I cant count, I'm getting this tattoo'd on the small of my back. Its the Standard Bykes Rising Pheonix...I love Standard, they make the best BMX bikes ever made, period! Thats dedication!


Small of your back? Do you mean *** target?


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Man that looks like it hurt. I fo sure coulden't do that.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

jeffgothro said:


> I just started freeriding, however, I have been a BMXer for more years than I cant count, I'm getting this tattoo'd on the small of my back. Its the Standard Bykes Rising Pheonix...I love Standard, they make the best BMX bikes ever made, period! Thats dedication!


Unless you're gay, you might want to rethink the location of that tattoo.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

A least tatoos are somewhat safe(unless it in prison). I knew a guy in one of my classes who branded "Jessica", it was an acronym or soemthing, and a couple weeks after it got al infected and nasty. To be frank, it looked like he had just jacked off a gorilla with syphillis


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

velocipus said:


> Unless you're gay, you might want to rethink the location of that tattoo.


I don't get it, somebody want's to do something totally lame and in your words "gay" and you advise him not to? Where's the fun in that, I need more stuff to laugh at.


----------



## dckiteboards (Mar 25, 2007)

yeah this is what 
i have to live with, and I still love it.....JK







https://www.capohedz.com/typebrighter/uploaded_images/star-wars-tattoos-737050.jpg


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

You know the sad thing?
1. that this stupid thread got brought back up..
2. this these idiots got 3 pages of replys....

*I thought I quit reading PINK BIKE *:madman:


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

tozovr said:


> You're getting a tramp stamp?


Trampstamp = Homeless people with food stamps.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

I hope these guys did end up moving to BC ... because sitting around in the rain 9 days out of 10 will result in some more sweet, sweet jackhole moves. Oh and to however revived this thread ... thanks


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

velocipus said:


> Unless you're gay, you might want to rethink the location of that tattoo.


Nope, not gay here...why? You got a problem with gay people?


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

dckiteboards said:


> yeah this is what
> i have to live with, and I still love it.....JK
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that was a good chuckle.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

jeffgothro said:


> I just started freeriding, however, I have been a BMXer for more years than I cant count, I'm getting this tattoo'd on the small of my back. Its the Standard Bykes Rising Pheonix...I love Standard, they make the best BMX bikes ever made, period! Thats dedication!


So they're paying you for the advertising, right?


----------



## dezul43 (Apr 26, 2006)

awesome, you guys are going to have a blast in Baja California.....


----------



## ICanDigIt (Jun 23, 2004)

When I was in college I branded my forearm with a paperclip in the shape of an M. Tiny though, maybe a 1/4 inch wide. I can still make it out 7 years later. Those "BC's are going to be there for a loooong time. 

...and yes, I was pretty drunk and high.


----------



## bodben (Feb 24, 2007)

thats retarded, a tattoo I could understand, but branding? come on.....


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

BC= Butt companions  :incazzato:


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

OUCH. 

but good luck on them going to BC.


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

Mack said:


> Do guys have nothing better to do then sit at a computer and think of stuff to say to a bunch of idiot kids. Well whatever, to each there own. Get off your ass and go riding,
> Thank you.


no the real question is do you have nothin better to do than to brand yourself


----------



## motherfudpucker (May 10, 2006)

I think that takes the cake for one of the dumbest things ive ever seen posted on here. The previous guy who posted about hucking off camaros in the trailer park hit the nail on the head.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Deweydude said:


> You know the sad thing?
> 1. that this stupid thread got brought back up..
> 2. this these idiots got 3 pages of replys....
> 
> *I thought I quit reading PINK BIKE *:madman:


Naw I wanted to know if they went to BC.

They aren't idiots. They just wanted to brand themselves...


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Mack's most recent post on MTBR was 03-13-2006, so the chances of hearing back are slim.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

pure entertainment right there folks


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

That's just as cool as this


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

jeffgothro said:


> Nope, not gay here...why? You got a problem with gay people?


Naw, I'm just sayin' be careful of where you put your tattoo. My understanding of the tramp stamp location (small of back) is pretty much reserved for chicks and gay dudes. Not a judgement on you, just a head's up.
That's a sick design... it deserves a good home :thumbsup:


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

fred.r said:


> I don't get it, somebody want's to do something totally lame and in your words "gay" and you advise him not to? Where's the fun in that, I need more stuff to laugh at.


sorry dude, just tryin' to help a brother out.

The BC guys have provided entertainment for what, two and a half years now? I'm sure someone's gonna come along any day now and do something else completely stupid for all of to laugh at.


----------



## motherfudpucker (May 10, 2006)

hahaha, now THAT is entertaining.....


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

velocipus said:


> Naw, I'm just sayin' be careful of where you put your tattoo. My understanding of the tramp stamp location (small of back) is pretty much reserved for chicks and gay dudes. Not a judgement on you, just a head's up.
> That's a sick design... it deserves a good home :thumbsup:


Its cool.


----------



## jazzy jibber (May 6, 2004)

get out of my country sooner


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

ICanDigIt said:


> When I was in college I branded my forearm with a paperclip in the shape of an M. Tiny though, maybe a 1/4 inch wide. I can still make it out 7 years later. Those "BC's are going to be there for a loooong time.
> 
> ...and yes, I was pretty drunk and high.


Damn, I feel hardcore :madmax: ...I was drunk when I did this, but I didnt heat up a paperclip, I took a razor blade and carved into my skin, and it wasnt a single letter, I carved a whole name. Dont try this at home kids :nono:


----------



## travis138 (Dec 9, 2006)

ThoughtfulPirate said:


> My god...I hope you NEVER procreate.


Unfortunately I'm sure they already have. Reminds me of the movie Idiocracy.
Hopefully they're in Canada and not adding to the burden on our society.


----------



## AaronD (Oct 20, 2005)

wow that was dumb.....someday u wont be friends and you will be pissed that you have a nasty looking scar on your arm...go show your parents i bet theyre real proud...im only 22 and i already dont talk to half my friends from HS and we were all close as heck...some of my buddies did that **** with cigars and now they just have ugly bumps on their arms


----------



## AKgoldenbullit (May 10, 2006)

haha you guys are dumba$$' seriously i bet you guys end up not even being friends and not even going to BC. and second off if your soo hardcore why don't you just drop out and go now? i mean why wait? *****!


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

reminds me of jackass when bam got a weiner branded on his a$$


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

matt said:


> that's pretty funny. what will they think of that when they are like 80 yo?


Old and wrinkly just like every other 80 year ols


----------

